# Gut is swollen more on left side than right



## dianajune (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a long medical history which I will try to keep as short as possible. To make a long story short, my gut has been giving me problems since I was a baby. As an infant I had an intolerance to milk, so Mom had to put me on a soy formula. Eventually I outgrew that problem and can now drink milk by the gallon if I want to (which I don't).I have a history of multiple abdominal surgeries, and being an IBS sufferer (I have both diarrhea and constipation, oftentimes on the same day), I am always in pain or discomfort of some sort every day. I don't remember the last time I had one full day where I felt perfectly well.I've had two surgeries in the past couple of years. I had a strangulated hernia/bowel resection in November '09. I had an incarcerated hernia in October of last year. They also took out my appendix since they were in there anyway and removed adhesions. Since my surgery in October, my stomach seems more swollen on the left side than normal. The left side of my stomach has always been larger than the other side, but it seems more pronounced.So, I visited my surgeon a few weeks ago, concerned that I may have had another hernia or that the repair he did failed. He said no, and that the pronounced swelling on the left side of my stomach was because of my insides pressing against the stomach wall/muscles/whatever. There was a problem with the "fascia" which he had to repair. I don't know if my stomach will ever look normal.Meanwhile, last week I was in the ER for lower g.i. bleeding. Sorry to be gross, but I was told that my backside was raw. I just finished a round of antibiotics because of a dental extraction, and I had diarrhea like you wouldn't believe. It's no wonder I was raw and that could explain the bleeding. However, I am still concerned about the source of the bleeding and will do a follow up with my doctor on Monday.Has anyone out there had an issue similar to mine? Is it normal for IBS sufferers to have lopsided bloating? It seems to be getting worse, but maybe it's just me. At least I can still fit into my clothes, but most of them are stretchy anyway. If I wear certain shirts or a jacket, my gut shows underneath...quite embarrassing. It almost looks like I'm carrying a basketball in there.I had a borderline ovarian cancer in 2004 and the mass was the size of a large grapefruit. I had a total abdominal hysterectomy and didn't need chemo or radiation. I'm positive that cancer isn't an issue this time around as they did a ct scan back in October and it would have shown a tumor. My primary care doc did cancer markers (because I wanted to stop seeing my onco doc) and they came back normal. I'm wondering if weight gain could be another reason for my lopsided look. I'll find out on Monday if I did gain weight.Sorry this was so long. I tried to keep it short. I'm worried about my health all the time to the point where I can't function. I'm still being weaned off the vicodin they gave me after the surgery in October and should be done with it by the end of this week. I'm having trouble with constipation today and am just tired of feeling like....pardon the expression....#### all the time.Help!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> have lopsided bloating


Well from what you said your surgeon explained that to you.


> I'm worried about my health all the time to the point where I can't function.


If that is the case you need to seek help with a Mental Health professional as soon as possible. We cannot help you with that here.When you (or ANY IBS'er) have to take antibiotics use a probiotic! (Align, Florastor, Culturelle, Sustenex....etc) The antibiotics messed up your gut flora and a good probiotic can restore a good balance. When the flora is out of whack.. one can diarhhea... as you saw. So.. take a probiotic. And give it a but of time to work. Think weeks....And also make getting yourself some Mental help a priority. Stressing and worrying only make things worse.


----------



## dianajune (Aug 3, 2009)

BQ said:


> Well from what you said your surgeon explained that to you. If that is the case you need to seek help with a Mental Health professional as soon as possible. We cannot help you with that here.When you (or ANY IBS'er) have to take antibiotics use a probiotic! (Align, Florastor, Culturelle, Sustenex....etc) The antibiotics messed up your gut flora and a good probiotic can restore a good balance. When the flora is out of whack.. one can diarhhea... as you saw. So.. take a probiotic. And give it a but of time to work. Think weeks....And also make getting yourself some Mental help a priority. Stressing and worrying only make things worse.


I understand what you're saying about my surgeon. Maybe I didn't explain myself very well. I was trying to say that since my recent appt with him, the swelling on the left seems worse. As for pro-biotics, is any kind of yogurt good, or are the pill supplements better?Re. mental health issues, I am still trying to find someone to help with that. My community is predominantly rural, so good doctors - especially in that field - are difficult to find. Stressing makes my ibs worse, but it's getting to the point where I feel I can't live with it. It's too hard.I'm sorry if I offended you with my post. Just having a really bad day, I guess.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I was trying to say that since my recent appt with him, the swelling on the left seems worse.


 Call him back then, let him know this and ask if that is possible with what he explained as the cause. But......I would imagine with ALL of the surgery you have had.. you probably have yet more adhesions.


> As for pro-biotics, is any kind of yogurt good, or are the pill supplements better?


No. I would use one of the ones I mentioned. Yogurt doesn't have anywhere NEAR the amount of probiotics needed.Honey... you didn't offend me. And... actually even if you _had_.. that really isn't your concern... It would be MY problem, not yours, right?Keep looking for the Mental Health help.... I am sure some exists there. I would think that is critical to your well being.


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

BQ, has pretty well answered this, but with my spleenic flexure disorder I have aquestion for you. Was the full hysterectomy incision center, left, or right. What part of the gut was the resection on? Where was the hernia's at? It might just be that a larger mass was removed on the right or simple inflamation from the all the surgeries done. GAS?


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

It does sound like adhesions could certainly be a strong suspicion. Do you know if any measures were taken to try and avoid their return? Because, unfortunately, if adhesions are merely lysed, or even cut and removed (which I've read is better than lysing), the chance of their return and being even worse is probable. Preventing them requires surgical skill and from what I've read, using a barrier after their removal is a MUST if there is to be a fair chance of permanent relief. Otherwise, each successive surgery for anything, be it adhesiolysis or otherwise, usually means a return of even more/stronger adhesions. It would also be nice if it were more common practice to do 2nd and even 3rd look laparoscopy to prevent reformation but with insurance being the way it is that's not very likely. This is why I continue to suffer- and right now, the worst area is my sigmoid colon which is known to be one of the most problematic areas for adhesions in women who have had gynecological surgeries. And I know that adhesions can be very disfiguring as well as painful.


----------



## dianajune (Aug 3, 2009)

BQ said:


> Call him back then, let him know this and ask if that is possible with what he explained as the cause. But......I would imagine with ALL of the surgery you have had.. you probably have yet more adhesions.No. I would use one of the ones I mentioned. Yogurt doesn't have anywhere NEAR the amount of probiotics needed.Honey... you didn't offend me. And... actually even if you _had_.. that really isn't your concern... It would be MY problem, not yours, right?Keep looking for the Mental Health help.... I am sure some exists there. I would think that is critical to your well being.


I ended up not having to call him back because I had an appt with my primary care provider yesterday. She said I didn't need to worry about it. I tend to think through my symptoms too much, as you could probably tell from my original post! As for the pro-biotics, I'll check out the ones you mentioned.I'm glad I didn't offend you....would never want to do that!







Thanks for your input!


----------



## dianajune (Aug 3, 2009)

sick2much said:


> BQ, has pretty well answered this, but with my spleenic flexure disorder I have aquestion for you. Was the full hysterectomy incision center, left, or right. What part of the gut was the resection on? Where was the hernia's at? It might just be that a larger mass was removed on the right or simple inflamation from the all the surgeries done. GAS?


My full hysterectomy incision, along with the incision from my hernia/bowel resection surgery of '09 and last year's hernia surgery are almost indistinguishable. The three of them are very close together and almost looks like one long line that extends from just above my belly button, goes to the left of it and then a few inches below. Had many staples each time!The small bowel was resected, and I believe that both hernias (the first one was strangulated, last year's was incarcerated) were to the left. As for the mass removed during my hysterectomy, that was on my right side. As BQ indicated, I could have more adhesions. Seems to me the surgeon said I could have some already, even though it's been just three months since.I've been told it could take up to a year and a half to fully heal. One more thing - I've always been bigger on the left side of my stomach than the right. As for gas, that's a good possibility. When my IBS kicks into high gear, that can be a real problem. I've had to cut back on diet soda & other things that are so bloating.A note for "BQ:" I forgot to mention that someone from a disabled advocacy organization came here today and they may be able to help with a mental health referral. I would appreciate everyone's prayers......this has been a very difficult and long road for me. MH providers are difficult to find where I live as it's predominantly rural. Thanks!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sending good thoughts your way diana!


----------

